# junk characters displayed in xml file and visible only on wordpad



## ramalingamiyer (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello,

I am encountering a strange issue with some XML files only on some English OS machines. There is no such problem with Japanese OS machines.

*Problem description:-*

I have an XML file which is well formed with start and end tags. 

However when I open the same file in wordpad, it displays junk characters in between certain tags (a square character or a box character) appears.

So for example: if my XML tag is something like

<REVIEWTYP>0</REVIEWTYP>

When you open the xml file in wordpad, it displays me as:

<REVIEW□YP>0</REVIEWTYP>

(observe T is replaced by □)

Moreover when I load this file using C# XmlDocument Load() method, it fails to load giving an error: "The 'REVIEW' start tag on line 117 does not match the end tag of 'REVIEWTYP'. Line 117; position 21."

Strangely, if I open the same XML file in notepad it properly displays everything. I am also able to view this XML in Internet explorer with all tags intact.

Please help me out figure the problem.
Thanks in advance.


----------

